# مواقع تهم مهندسي المعدات الطبية



## المسلم84 (5 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

من خلال تصفحي للانترنت وجدت هذين الموقعين لمهندسي المعدات الطبية .وفيهما الكثير من المعلومات والمقالات والكتيبات عن الهندسة الطبية.

http://www.ebme.co.uk/forums/ubbthreads.php/forum_summary

http://www.dotmed.com/forums/?forum=3&offset=40

ارجو ان تستفيدو منهن...:12:
ولا تنسوا تعطوني رأيكم...:81:


----------



## محمدالقبالي (5 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخي الحبيب على هذه المواقع الرائعه وانت دائما متميز بمشاراكاتك الرائعه


----------



## مصطفى ريان (5 يناير 2009)

مواقع ممتازة اخى الكريم
_http://www.carsnology.blogspot.com_


----------



## امين عبد الحميد (5 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووورررررررررر


----------



## م.عز (13 يناير 2009)

مواقع مفيدة جدا اخي المسلم 84....

تحياتي


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## 3mar84 (29 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خير على هذه المواقع المفيدة ...


----------



## ابن صنعاء (2 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا أخي المسلم84 وبارك الله فيك بالفعل مواقع مفيدة


----------



## mohdahel (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع
بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## زيزفون85 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذه المواقع نطمح في عرض المزيد من جهودكم.جزاك الله خير


----------



## soma-20 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## فداء (16 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ع المواقع


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (18 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررر أخي على هذه المواقع


----------



## Saher260 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ghost_adel (18 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير ان شاء الله


----------



## التقوى الله (7 مارس 2010)

مشكور على هذه الموافع ونريد مواقع عن اجهزة التاهيل للطراف اسفليه وصيانتها مع الاحترام


----------



## الآغا ياسر (8 مارس 2010)

لو تسمحوا ممكن تعطونا موقع يوصلنا لجهاز حاضنة الأطفال مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررين


----------



## zcc (21 أكتوبر 2010)

مواقع ممتازة نرجو لك التوفيق


----------



## ahmadba (21 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورين جميعا وفقكم الله


----------



## mohll (22 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور ع المجهود الطيب


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

موفقين بأذن الله


----------



## blackhorse (7 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم جزيت عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## الارقم امير (1 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً 
ورمضان كريم


----------



## drali (2 أغسطس 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx for youuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## eng.mohammedhassan (9 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (13 أغسطس 2011)

فعلا موقع رائع لك كل الشكر أخي الحبيب مسلم و الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك آمين


----------



## santacrouse (3 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور على هذه المواقع


----------



## هازي (4 أكتوبر 2011)

merci


----------



## eng.medo.88 (31 أكتوبر 2011)

سلمت يداك اخي


----------



## emadeddin6969 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## فارس النسيم (8 نوفمبر 2011)

مرسي خاااااالص


----------



## عاشق التاريخ (16 ديسمبر 2011)

شركه اراب ميديكال من الشركات المتخصصه في استيراد الاجهزه ومستلزماتها الطبيه حيث يتوافر لدينا جميع مستلزمات كل اجهزه المونيتور ورسم القلب والدياثيرمى والتخدير والتنفس الصناعى والمصدر الضوئي وكذلك جميع انواع اللمبات الطبيه الفروع بالقاهره والاسكندريه والمنصوره للتواصل 
القاهره 16 شارع بستان الفاضل القصر العينى الاسكندريه 19 ش عبد الحميد بدوى من ش شامبليون بجوار حلوانى باليرما الازاريطه المنصوره 4 ش رمزى متفرع من ش جيهان امام مستشفي الطواري


----------



## engehabg (17 فبراير 2012)

*خبر هام 
تعلن شركه سكاى للاجهزه الطبيه والعلميه بالاسكندريه عن بدايه قبول الافراد للتدريب على البرنامج التدريبى المتكامل لاصلاح وصيانه الاجهزه الطبيه المتعدده وطرق استخدامها وذلك بالتعاون مع معهد البحوث الطبيه بالاسكندريه .
التدريب يشمل الاتى :
التدريب النظرى
التدريب العملى 
... ... ... ... اصلاح الكارتات الاليكترونيه الخاصه بالاجهزه الطبيه ومكوناتها وتقنيه تحرى الاعطال.
اجهزه المعامل – اجهزه العيادات المتعدده – اجهزه عيادات طب الاسنان – اجهزه العلاج الطبيعى – اجهزه غرف العنايه المركزه – اجهزه غسيل الكلى – اجهزه غرف العمليات –حضانات الاطفال – اجهزه المختبرات الطبيه. (200جنيها) 
وذلك على ارقامنا التاليه للحجز والاستعلام 
03/4446482 موبيل / 01273804262
*


----------



## rkowwe (19 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس معدات طبيه (21 فبراير 2012)

*


جزاك الله خير أخي​*


----------



## مهندس معدات طبيه (21 فبراير 2012)

*




ولو في مواقع عربية بكون أفضل جزاكم الله خير ..


​*


----------



## مهندس معدات طبيه (21 فبراير 2012)

*




ولو في مواقع عربية بكون أفضل جزاكم الله خير ..


​*


----------



## tsoulma1 (29 فبراير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## mohammed.madani (1 مارس 2012)

مشكورررر جدا


----------



## Randa salah (24 يوليو 2012)

مشكور اخي على هذة المواقع وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## Rehabi_medica (24 يوليو 2012)

thank you


----------



## مهندس نورس اسكو (28 أكتوبر 2014)

راااائع ومشكور


----------



## مهندس نورس اسكو (28 أكتوبر 2014)

مواقع مهمة جدا بالفعل , شكرا جزيلا


----------



## شمس سلام (2 نوفمبر 2014)

*مشكوووووووووور*


----------



## alasir2013 (3 نوفمبر 2014)

:59: بارك الله فيك موقع ممتاز


----------



## عمر علي العراقي (26 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المواقع


----------



## medo83 (1 يوليو 2015)

يوجد موقع جميل جداً ومنظم
http://www.frankshospitalworkshop.com/equipment.html


----------



## المسلم84 (16 ديسمبر 2018)

^^


----------

